# Are the new R15 quieter?



## rwmayberry (Nov 25, 2005)

Am thinking about getting a R15 and was wondering if they run quieter than the R10 or any other ones for that matter. The fan that runs all the time makes a lot of noise I think and on some you can hear the hard drive running.
Also where can I purchase a new R15?


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Mine is very quiet. You can get one at Value Electronics online.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

rwmayberry said:


> Am thinking about getting a R15 and was wondering if they run quieter than the R10 or any other ones for that matter. The fan that runs all the time makes a lot of noise I think and on some you can hear the hard drive running.
> Also where can I purchase a new R15?


rw, i have a DSR 708 and R15. the R15 is way quieter than the TiVo based 708......very little noise at all  give Robert a call at VE, as he should have them in stock. great place to make a purchase from


----------



## vlj9r (Nov 23, 2005)

It is very quiet and you can get one from value electronics. I ordered mine and got it next day. They try to ship from a nearby location. I live in Clearwater, FL and my unit shipped from Orlando, FL.


----------



## Nitzer280 (Nov 20, 2005)

Verrrrrrrrry quiet - I mean, nearly silent!

Got mine from ValueElectronics, too!!


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

It seems Value Electronics and the major CE stores are the onl;y ones that can get them my Distributer told me late December before they will be able to sell them. Of course maybe thay are waiting for the Beta testers to find the bugs.


----------



## deaconjo (Dec 20, 2002)

Very quiet. Much quieter than either Tivo or Dish network receiver/DVR's. Good for the bedroom especially.


----------



## jkimrey (Nov 24, 2005)

Another thumbs up for VE. :joy: 

Ordered my R15 on a Monday afternoon, received it on Wed. 

Inexpensive, fast shipping and great customer service.

VE is a great place to order from.


----------

